# Has medication made you a confident person?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Has it made you confident enough that others would call you confident?


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope not for me. Medication is not a quick fix or anything that can cure your confidence problem, i think it just helps you balance your moods. If you want a confidence booster i think drinking is the only thing but i wouldnt touch that or it'll become a dependancy.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope, the only thing is it has stabilized me a bit.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It's 100% myth that meds can't make you confident. Most meds for anxiety/depression don't tend to, but a lot of ADHD or Parkinson's meds will definitely make you confident. Most drugs that affect dopamine increase confidence. That includes pretty much everything with "abuse potential".

Even my psych people tell me that nothing will change who I am, nothing will make me more confident, I'm looking for something that doesn't exist, etc.. Of course, this is utter bollocks, but I suppose it's not their job to change personalities. Hence the reason I was so drawn to self-medication, and I'm sure the same is true for other members of this board.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

With some luck, compared to the average depressed person's baseline, you can increase your confidence tenfold. Just taking medication which numb your emotions isn't a good measure against social anxiety.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

My confidence has went through the roof with my meds, .....Even my mates have noticed it. Plus making new friends is an added bonus now and my new girlfriend is amazing.

Just being able to go out and not care what anybody else thinks of you is a great experience for me.


My life changed BIG TIME.

I stand by Effexor XR and Clonazepam. Truly the best combo for me.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Paxil/Paroxetine made me incredibly confident, my anxiety was pretty much destroyed and my mood was pretty high for a while. Despite the fact I had a confidence boost with Paxil, I also did and said some things that I've later regretted. I was quite careless in my decision making but did have a really great 'ride' for what its worth. But this isn't me, and I only realised how different I had become only after coming off. Would I go back to it given the fun I had and also the bad things I did? Maybe, it was a good ride, but eventually I think I would just end up into a terrible mess of a situation.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Meds (zoloft and valium) have simply made it easier for me to cope with my anxiety and seek therapy to work on the core of my issues. They have helped reduce my general anxious feelings though which is great but they have not made me more confident, just able to exert myself better than before.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Paxil has enabled me to speak my mind and rid my social anxiety by about 80%. I feel more confident.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

If I load up on clonazepam (1.5 mg) and propranolol (80mg) I feel pretty secure and sometimes even have an urge to do something social. However, if it's an event I've been dreading for a while it takes quite a bit of the benzos (2.5-3mg) to numb me and then my memory is totally shot.


----------

